# How to teach piaffe the carrot way.



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

For serious?

I do like the hind hind though, although it'd be better with more tuck


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Oh, that is how ya do it. I thought you just had to ride a barn sour horse far enuff away and you can piaffe all you want the whole way home....:lol:

That was cute, Spyder. Wherever do you find this stuff?


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

Get it?
It's a carrot stick lol


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

That makes no sense to me. Horses have a blind spot directly in front of them. It doesn't seem to me that the horse should even be able to see the carrot. And if you look, she's adding in a good bit of spur work. Not really impressive... at least if she's trying be all "natural"


----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

Carrot stick, heh heh.....:lol: That was funny.


This wasn't meant to be serious, I am sure it was meant tongue-in-cheek.... Horsepeople have some strange senses of humor, ya know....:wink:


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

DarkChylde said:


> Carrot stick, heh heh.....:lol: That was funny.
> 
> 
> This wasn't meant to be serious, I am sure it was meant tongue-in-cheek.... Horsepeople have some strange senses of humor, ya know....:wink:


 
Very true.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Very cute...but please tell me the horse got the carrot in the end!! ;-) haha


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Nah. I have tried to teach Dana to rear on command using that same method she looked at me, looked at carrot then knocked me off the barrel and ate the carrot. She has obviously taught him to do it properly and as said above is pulling our legs. Gotta love the horse drooling though!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha. That's too randomly funny! 

Lookit those slobbery lips O_O


----------



## MLK11 (Feb 27, 2009)

I personally thought it was pretty funny!! :lol:


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Hehe!  I luv how the horse is drooling all over the place!


----------



## Jane Honda (Feb 27, 2009)

Too funny!!!!


----------

